
PHP, meet elegance. Laravel 3 has arrived. - mikelbring
http://laravel.com
======
hyuuu
I have used this framework, I have to say, elegant is the correct way to
describe it. It is very simple, intuitive and very performant (I think it is
faster than CodeIgniter for a helloworld no db call benchmark).

Several limiting factors are there however, the migrations functionality is a
bit weak, it supports many databases so you can't really go specifics (ex:
changing database engine, it's INNODB by default) The orm is very
straightforward, it works but it's slightly too simplistic, I found my self
hand code a couple of times.

All in all: A++++ great framework!! will use again!!

------
samarudge
People seem to spend a lot of time trying to get PHP to be more like Rails,
Django, Node/Express, Play and similar, people seem to think it's OK for the
entire application to need to be re-initialized on every request (LazyLoading
classes) instead of just running the setup once and then handling requests.
PHP has it's advantages but why re-invent the wheel using marshmallows?

~~~
noolan
Apparently you have never tried wagon wheels.

 _They are biscuits topped with marshmallow and covered in a chocolate
flavoured coating._ <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wagon_Wheels>

~~~
samarudge
I'd completely forgotten about those, you've successfully invalidated my
metaphor. My A-Level electronics teacher used to get us wagon wheels every
time he forgot to review our prep (basically every week)

~~~
pan69
"The biscuit itself is round to represent the wheel of a wagon"

Really? They must have gone through great lengths and a lot of experimentation
before they were finally successful in creating that shape.

